# 3/17-3/18 fish on



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a great couple days with with some buddies. 3/17 started fast, got set up about 9am east of pib in 32’ of water. Best leads were 50’+2oz snap weight then 60 to 85 total. I know a lot of guys still like the 20/20 and 30/30 but that never made an sense to me as far as lure depth. And now that the precision trolling app has a feature for the 2oz snap weight I can get the lures where I want them without wondering exactly where my baits are. It took till 6pm but we did get our 5 man limit. 
3/18 we got out before sunrise and started where we left off with the same program. Had 12 fish in the boat and it had slowed down, so we changed out lures to more chrome based colors since the sun started to pop out and the water was clean. Hit 3 fish over 6lbs quick and had our limit by 1pm. As soon as we got the last fish in the boat And started clearing boards the coast guard pulled up to do a safety check. That was a first for me, but it was a great experience. Thanked them for what they do and we were on our way home. Hope to make it back out soon. Tight lines!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice work Derrick! Congrats on a great trip. See you guys this weekend for another beat down!


----------



## Hoshy (Mar 27, 2016)

Good job men! Wish I could have stayed longer. I like the new snap weight method also. You know exactly where your baits running. Can’t wait to get back!


----------



## Bill Reindl (Mar 8, 2017)

I thought the limit was 4 fish per person until April 1st. That picture sure looks like 8 fish per person. I count 40 fish and 5 people. How about letting some of them extra females you kept lay there eggs!!!!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

2 days fish x 5 guys x 4 each =40


----------



## Bill Reindl (Mar 8, 2017)

My mistake I thought that was a one day trip. Didn't realize that was from a few days combined catch. Just hate seeing people take advantage of great walleye fishing especially this time of year when females are getting ready to lay there eggs


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bill Reindl said:


> I thought the limit was 4 fish per person until April 1st. That picture sure looks like 8 fish per person. I count 40 fish and 5 people. How about letting some of them extra females you kept lay there eggs!!!!


Really dude...really. READ...THEN react!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes 2 days my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Or how bout read report billy and keep your opinion to yourself people like you make people not wanna post pictures or reports !!nice report and nice work crappie !!!the topic on females has been gone over and over your boat your rules the state allows it so nothing wrong if season was closed or there was a slot limit then I could see your issue but maybe he can only get out this time of year because of work or family or other circumstances so don’t jump on the guy for fishing if that is the case don’t keep any fish and eat chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My only issue is no call, no text, no nuthin! It's all good! Lol... Nice job

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbed Again!! (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice job guys and a nice report! Just makes me think about how good the jigging is going to be!! Nice pictures don’t worry about other members criticizing what you keep your always going to get a mixed bag of what you should of kept!! If ODNR wanted to stop the taking of female fish they could close the season till May like they do in NY !! So be careful what you all wish for we could miss all this good fishing if they ever make a decision like other states have. Then you won’t have anything to to but wish instead of fish!! Go get them boys that’s why we pay for all our licenses !! O and let’s not forget about all the money we spend on gas bait lures food and all the people that depend on this time of the year to feed their families. So until the say something different go fish and have a great year !! Looks like a great start for you guys!!


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

How about do some research on the viability of large females eggs and the survival rate of those eggs. It's been proven in studies that the smaller younger class females have a much higher hatch rate then the 28" plus class of fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Crappie wizzard,great job man! That's some good results!
Lolol I wondered when the "dont take females" guy would pop up. Now that the ice is gone I figured it would be the next gripe,like every year. This argument will go on a month or so. Then,wait for it,come summer the "I dont fish when its warmer then so an so temps guy l" will sho up an poop on another party.
Hahaha.... #messageboardlife


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate y’all sticking up for me. I live 3 hrs away from Erie and only can go early spring and winter. I post to help guys out like myself that don’t get to go much and and are far away. Plus I’m not good enough to get 40 fish in one day lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

After that catch, you may need to change your screen name. Nice report.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

rock the boat man, its a great fishery ....just finished up prepping my boat so i hope i can get up soon and get some ..now adays 40 fish day is very dooable...


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

crappiewizard said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate y’all sticking up for me. I live 3 hrs away from Erie and only can go early spring and winter. I post to help guys out like myself that don’t get to go much and and are far away. Plus I’m not good enough to get 40 fish in one day lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Troublemaker!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmm must be spring. Keep them and eat them. I don't see the problem. Limits are reduced this time of year for a reason. 16 fish still laying eggs and swimming with the other millions of walley.


----------



## mazak500 (Apr 19, 2017)

Great catch and I too also do the 50' + method. I have no idea where they are running at 20/20 or 30/30


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

crappiewizard said:


> Had a great couple days with with some buddies. 3/17 started fast, got set up about 9am east of pib in 32’ of water. Best leads were 50’+2oz snap weight then 60 to 85 total. I know a lot of guys still like the 20/20 and 30/30 but that never made an sense to me as far as lure depth. And now that the precision trolling app has a feature for the 2oz snap weight I can get the lures where I want them without wondering exactly where my baits are. It took till 6pm but we did get our 5 man limit.
> 3/18 we got out before sunrise and started where we left off with the same program. Had 12 fish in the boat and it had slowed down, so we changed out lures to more chrome based colors since the sun started to pop out and the water was clean. Hit 3 fish over 6lbs quick and had our limit by 1pm. As soon as we got the last fish in the boat And started clearing boards the coast guard pulled up to do a safety check. That was a first for me, but it was a great experience. Thanked them for what they do and we were on our way home. Hope to make it back out soon. Tight lines!
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that 4 is the limit per person .. right?


----------



## Robbed Again!! (Jun 3, 2018)

That’s a two day total for five guys!! Someone already questioned that if you read along the thread!! Stop being haters the guys went on a 3 hr. Ride to get here and two day trip!! Great job keep up with what’s going on before you question someone!! Jeezee!!


----------



## eric fritsche (Dec 15, 2016)

You can move to the state of Wisconsin if you want to snivel about keeping walleyes. Theres a bunch of sally whiners here. Dont ruin the vibe in ohio! I love fishing there because of the lack of whiners! Nice catch and be there as soon as possible.......


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you actually think 5 guys would be stupid enough to post a double limit on the most popular fishing forum in the state of ohio? Seriously. Great job crappie wizard and buddies! I cant wait to be out there soon.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job guys! I'm not trying to be negative here but wouldn't you have some serious explaining to do if the DNR seen you with 2 days worth of fish that wasn't filleted? I've never really thought about it but just assumed most guys clean the fish each day to eliminate any doubt. Like I said I'm not being negative or saying you did anything wrong. ImI just curious what they would say about that or how you would explain it. Regardless great catch guys!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

gravy10 said:


> You do know that 4 is the limit per person .. right?


Are you not capable of reading the entire post? I used to visit the Erie threads all the time. You and slick billy are perfect examples of why I don’t check them very often anymore. 
Fricken know it alls.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Nice job guys! I'm not trying to be negative here but wouldn't you have some serious explaining to do if the DNR seen you with 2 days worth of fish that wasn't filleted? I've never really thought about it but just assumed most guys clean the fish each day to eliminate any doubt. Like I said I'm not being negative or saying you did anything wrong. ImI just curious what they would say about that or how you would explain it. Regardless great catch guys!


That same theory would say fish in the morning, clean fish, say they were caught yesterday and fish in the afternoon. Dishonest people will be dishonest. Honest people will follow the laws. 

I often fish the evening into the dark. Throw the fish on ice, fish the next morning and clean all the fish midday. Usually my photos will match my story. I don't double dip and have never been called on it.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

We hardly clean them same day. Always bleed them and pack them in ice like they did in the one picture. Granted some days we do but depends on time and how whooped we are. I would've done the same that way you only have one clean up as far as equipment and one mess. Idk just the way we've always done it


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Bill Reindl said:


> How about letting some of them extra females you kept lay there eggs!!!!


OMG here we.go again.
Great job on getting those fish.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

And ya know what’s really funny (well not really), these people VOTE for leaders to run the free world! Can’t read and interpret basic level things. Detract from an informative post.

The law in Ohio waters is you have a daily bag limit of four fish *per* *person* 3/1 - 4/30 (not a boat limit). There is NO daily possession limit. It’s a great idea on multi-day trips to keep receipts and take time / date stamped photos of your catch. I’ve had fish in a cooler in the bed of my truck from the previous day and had my limit that day and have never had an issue. I have also launched at wild Wings, limited out and then went got lunch and came back and ‘fun fished’ out of the Portage River on the beach or went over to Vermillion or Cranberry all in the same day. No one says a word because it’s LEGAL folks.

I can tell you, you’re an idiot if you double dip ESPECIALLY if you are an out of stater or Amish. They do / have launched drones, have undercover guys at all ports across the WB to catch ANYONE that does. At least 3 occasions (that I know about) last year I had a drone flying over my boat ‘watching’ at Turte Creek and Catawba. I smile and wave and keep jigging.

"_It is unlawful for any person to possess a fish in any form or condition other than whole while on or when unloading the fish from a boat, while wading, or while fishing from shore on any waters in this state where a fishing license is required."

"Fillets must be kept whole until an angler reaches their permanent residence, or until the fish are prepared for immediate consumption. This does not apply to anglers with a receipt from a fish cleaning house or charter captain which states the date, number, and type of fish possessed. Fish must be transported whole or as a complete fillet while returning from the Lake Erie islands on a commercial ferry boat."_


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Really dude...really. READ...THEN react!


Josh....unreal...lol...do ya really think someone is gonna post a picture of fish overbagging??? SMH


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

gravy10 said:


> You do know that 4 is the limit per person .. right?


Read the whole thread before you post. Kinda late to the party.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! Outstanding catch! I'm jelly for sure. 

And.... Seriously, some of you guys need a hobby (maybe it's just from lack of fish?). Sheesh....


----------



## eyecatcher66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Serious question and I understand its a two day limit in the OP...
Do you not have to process your fish before going out a second day. I've been checked near Turtle Creek before for going out twice in a day and they were looking for double limits. I felt like if they'd have found whole fish form the day before they'd have thrown the book at us.


----------



## eyecatcher66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great job on the fish by the way. I am itching to get on the water but won't be able to go until next weekend.


----------



## Robbed Again!! (Jun 3, 2018)

Don’t think they would throw the book at you?? I hope not at least. When your traveling that far away I think they might question you but I think they would be able to tell the difference between fresh fish flipping around in the cooler and day old fish in ice. Not that it matters but we would stay in NY for a week or two and always have two or three coolers full of cut up fish and they questioned us but after we explained what we were doing with all these fish they understood. So I hope they would understand what these fishermen were doing. If they were trying to do something wrong go get them and prosecute them but if all they were doing was getting there limit every day then just leave them alone. These guys might only get this one time to fish Lake Erie in a season so why ruin such a great two days of fishing? These guys told where they were what techniques they used how long they fished EACH day I’m sure that ODNR could verify the story if they had too. Hope everyone does fish by the rules but it only takes one greedy person that makes everyone question a person that is following the rules.


----------



## eyecatcher66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Robbed Again!! said:


> Don’t think they would throw the book at you?? I hope not at least. When your traveling that far away I think they might question you but I think they would be able to tell the difference between fresh fish flipping around in the cooler and day old fish in ice. Not that it matters but we would stay in NY for a week or two and always have two or three coolers full of cut up fish and they questioned us but after we explained what we were doing with all these fish they understood. So I hope they would understand what these fishermen were doing. If they were trying to do something wrong go get them and prosecute them but if all they were doing was getting there limit every day then just leave them alone. These guys might only get this one time to fish Lake Erie in a season so why ruin such a great two days of fishing? These guys told where they were what techniques they used how long they fished EACH day I’m sure that ODNR could verify the story if they had too. Hope everyone does fish by the rules but it only takes one greedy person that makes everyone question a person that is following the rules.


These guys that checked us said they had us on camera coming in in the morning and then coming in again in the afternoon. They asked to see our fish. We had cleaned our fish from the morning trip and froze them. We went out in the afternoon in search of big fish and each left ourselves with one fish on our limit. We came in one short for the day but the DNR searched the trailer we were staying in and the freezer. They were sure we were double dipping. We weren't but like I said if we'd have had two days limits of whole fish I'm sure tickets would have been written. We had cooked fish in the refrigerator from the day before and they asked us about those. These guys were really looking to get us on something but there was nothing they could find. They spent 30-45 minutes questioning us both separate and together and searching coolers, freezers, the shower and anywhere else they thought we may be hiding fish.


----------



## Robbed Again!! (Jun 3, 2018)

eyecatcher66 said:


> These guys that checked us said they had us on camera coming in in the morning and then coming in again in the afternoon. They asked to see our fish. We had cleaned our fish from the morning trip and froze them. We went out in the afternoon in search of big fish and each left ourselves with one fish on our limit. We came in one short for the day but the DNR searched the trailer we were staying in and the freezer. They were sure we were double dipping. We weren't but like I said if we'd have had two days limits of whole fish I'm sure tickets would have been written. We had cooked fish in the refrigerator from the day before and they asked us about those. These guys were really looking to get us on something but there was nothing they could find. They spent 30-45 minutes questioning us both separate and together and searching coolers, freezers, the shower and anywhere else they thought we may be hiding fish.


 But they said they had you on camera going out twice in one day so that raises suspicion they did there job and check you! Like I said they asked us questions too for about the same amount of time. They were satisfied with our answers and it sound like yours too. They have to do there job. But if nothing is wrong then they are on there way with a sorry about the confusion have a good day. Our NYDWL actually came back two nights later in regular cloths and had dinner with us around our grill in the parking lot. That’s how we found out about the people that ruin it for everybody else. And believe me they told us about the fines for those people it’s not nice. Losing your liencens for life was one of them . Taking your boat . Rods . And of course a 200.00$ fine per fish. It sounds like it worked out for you and that’s the way it should be you did nothing wrong...


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Always some people crying about keeping females. How is it any different keeping a female in the summer time. That summer time female you caught and fried up now cant lay eggs the next spring! Who cares your keeping what your allowed! Keep catching!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Nice job guys! I'm not trying to be negative here but wouldn't you have some serious explaining to do if the DNR seen you with 2 days worth of fish that wasn't filleted? I've never really thought about it but just assumed most guys clean the fish each day to eliminate any doubt. Like I said I'm not being negative or saying you did anything wrong. ImI just curious what they would say about that or how you would explain it. Regardless great catch guys!


 No bc I had videos and pics and receipts. If you don’t break the law there’s no reason to sweat bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas 
And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

crappiewizard said:


> Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas
> And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it.
> 
> 
> ...


That guy on the far right is nothing but trouble!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I ONLY SEE 15 FISH U SAID U GOT 4 MAN LIMIT WHAT GIVES. Just kidding lol great fish


crappiewizard said:


> Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas
> And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

crappiewizard said:


> Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas
> And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it.
> 
> 
> ...


We hammered them Sunday and kept 12 fish, 19-24”. Threw the really big girls back, just because that’s what we wanted to do that day. Out of the 12 smaller fish that we did keep, 11 were females. Most we didn’t even realize till we filleted them. There’s no way we were gonna drive 2 hours one way to fish Erie and only bring home 1 walleye because that’s the only male we caught. Everyone has the right to keep any and all legal fish they want as long as it’s all by the rules and within the limits. We’ve kept our share of big females and would stick up for anyone else who does the same. Awesome job this week guys. I’m jealous


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> I ONLY SEE 15 FISH U SAID U GOT 4 MAN LIMIT WHAT GIVES. Just kidding lol great fish



Hahaha the wife took the pic. I had to double check lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

awesome job guys, cant wait to get out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

crappiewizard said:


> Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas
> And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job buddy! Glad you smoked them! Thanks for the POSITIVE useful information to help others! You learned well grasshopper.


----------



## Robbed Again!! (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok crappiewizard that your limit of fish for the year! Now that you’ve shown how many fish you’ve caught I’ve talked to the fish and they said your on the hit list they said to all the other fish bite his finger when he’s taking out the lure rake his hand with your gill plate what ever it takes to get him off the lake!! Great job guys !! I can’t wait to get up there myself. Putting all the new stuff on the boat this weekend and then it will be our turn!! P.S. leave some for us!! Nice pictures!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great job guys!
We’ll be up Sunday


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty simple here nice work good report !!!!!see how this works OGF trolls !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

gravy10 said:


> You do know that 4 is the limit per person .. right?


Look at the multi day possition limmit.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great catch of trophy walleyes! I'm very envious. My best friend,who's gone now,and I use to do the exact same thing back in the day. To trailer a boat up there now for me and put up with the crowded ramps would take the fun out of it. I just wanted to tell you my definition of a "troll ",it's a person that wins wars and never served,wins Super Bowls and never played and tells you how to raise your kids and has none and so on. You can see what I mean. We have the best walleye fishing in the country without ever having seasons and no slot limits. Where's the argument? If you're looking to finally get that trophy then there's no better time than now! Don't let the "trolls " get to you,they're only seeking the attention they didn't get as children. Don't acknowledge them and eventually they're not there. Have a great year! IMO


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

killingtime said:


> That guy on the far right is nothing but trouble!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

crappiewizard said:


> Thanks guys. Yes 2 days my friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so did you keep the fish from the first day on ice? in a cooler? you did not clean them? Just decide to keep them for a picture the next day? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

Brahmabull71 said:


> And ya know what’s really funny (well not really), these people VOTE for leaders to run the free world! Can’t read and interpret basic level things. Detract from an informative post.
> 
> The law in Ohio waters is you have a daily bag limit of four fish *per* *person* 3/1 - 4/30 (not a boat limit). There is NO daily possession limit. It’s a great idea on multi-day trips to keep receipts and take time / date stamped photos of your catch. I’ve had fish in a cooler in the bed of my truck from the previous day and had my limit that day and have never had an issue. I have also launched at wild Wings, limited out and then went got lunch and came back and ‘fun fished’ out of the Portage River on the beach or went over to Vermillion or Cranberry all in the same day. No one says a word because it’s LEGAL folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

exactly. Personally, It only makes sense to clean them right away. Why wait? Makes no sense. 
No picture from day 1 and anoyher from day 2? seems strange


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

so if you go up there for a week do you keep all the fish whole and not clean them until the end of the week? of course not.


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

o ya lump all amish together they obey just like any race or religion there cheaters in all race and religion fish and have fun it wont be like this for long


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the great report Crappie Wizard. I think we all are coming to your house for the fish fry. I’ll bring the beer!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> so did you keep the fish from the first day on ice? in a cooler? you did not clean them? Just decide to keep them for a picture the next day? hmmmmmm.....


No put them in my truck on the floor so they would stay warm. I kept it running tho. Didn’t want them to get cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

crappiewizard said:


> No put them in my truck on the floor so they would stay warm. I kept it running tho. Didn’t want them to get cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao crappie wizard ,that's great !


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> exactly. Personally, It only makes sense to clean them right away. Why wait? Makes no sense.
> No picture from day 1 and anoyher from day 2? seems strange


Personally idc what you think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

crappiewizard said:


> Personally idc what you think!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well idc what u think either! lol How did they taste? I bleed mine right away. Dont like fishy tasting fillets. Next time, think it out b4 u post!


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

Ut oh , think someone needs a hug!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> well idc what u think either! lol How did they taste? I bleed mine right away. Dont like fishy tasting fillets. Next time, think it out b4 u post!


Lol yea that’s good practice. Probably why I gill all my fish also! Troll on sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ctowner said:


> o ya lump all amish together they obey just like any race or religion there cheaters in all race and religion fish and have fun it wont be like this for long


Exactly! Preach on.lol


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont troll much, I prefer to drift and cast when possible! Good luck and dont forget to bleed those fish BEFORE you throw them in your truck bed and take a pic days later. They taste much better. seriously.!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> I dont troll much, I prefer to drift and cast when possible! Good luck and dont forget to bleed those fish BEFORE you throw them in your truck bed and take a pic days later. They taste much better. seriously.!


Just trolling the internet huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Nice job on the fish. BTW, next time you post a picture of your catch, pile all the fish on top each other. That way there it gives a couple of these guys a harder time counting on thier fingers and toes.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

crappiewizard said:


> Well let’s see if I can piss some more people off!!! Got a 4 man limit by 10:40 all on bandits. Best leads were 50’ unassisted and 50’-2oz and 65’ total was on fire. It was like we were fishing in circles in the fog!! Man I hate that. Also jigged up 4 jacks after we trolled. Great day and had a first timer with us!! Reminded me of the day bramahbull took me for the first time!!! Lol same area where we pulled the fish earlier in the week. Good luck fellas
> And I wish the admins would do something about the trolls on this page. I quit posting on Facebook bc of it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I think you have some shorties in there too!! Just want to make sure the pot stays stirred !!!  Nice job and great report !!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Boy

I have been on OGF fo a long time
Before OGF
Only thing I could find was from denied fishing charters

He gave us young guys when the email and internet before the flip phones were big things 
If you internet searched your fax machine would squeal and make weird noises and finally a little fish porn

Now we bash each other for doing what we love


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

This forum has turned into a bunch of cry babies. Who cares what the hell he did with his fish after he caught his legal limit. All you guys whining about stupid **** need to get a life.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Crestliner your a piece of work you must be able to clean your fish when your done at the end of the day all the time because I mean it only takes five minutes to clean one fish !!!I mean if guy takes a pic posts a report why the #%>> do you care how he keeps his fish he was there two days he has all receipts to prove it !!!all legit I can tell your a little jealous crestliner !!!i do t know why the mods can not dust some of the post put up to down grade people and there achievements I have been working all week and have been getting pics from friends the bite has been good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

KPI said:


> Crestliner your a piece of work you must be able to clean your fish when your done at the end of the day all the time because I mean it only takes five minutes to clean one fish !!!I mean if guy takes a pic posts a report why the #%>> do you care how he keeps his fish he was there two days he has all receipts to prove it !!!all legit I can tell your a little jealous crestliner !!!i do t know why the mods can not dust some of the post put up to down grade people and there achievements I have been working all week and have been getting pics from friends the bite has been good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d second this post. Nice job Crappie and I hope you enjoyed every minute and appreciate that you shared your awesome experience with the rest of us that were working this week.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Crestliner gonzo most likely looking in the mirror tonight thinking he is a stud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we need Robert Mueller to investigate. Anybody got a fish dossier???


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

mazak500 said:


> Great catch and I too also do the 50' + method. I have no idea where they are running at 20/20 or 30/30


Guys.... I know what the 30/20 is now thanks to a little help...what is the 50+ method?


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought this kind of crybaby stuff only happened to ice fisherman . Keep it up I love it. I keep all legal fish I can get they taste delish


----------

